# A Good Judo Gi?



## Patrick Skerry

What are your favorite brand names for a judo gi? And how much would you pay for one?

For example: A top of the line Mizuno white judo gi goes for $220.00 dollars; would you pay for this? What cheaper price do you pay?


consider this website: http://www.judoinfo.com/gi.htm


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Another good gi found locally (in Boston actually) is ZUBER.  They make a really good judo gi.

A size 5 double-weave, 100% cotton, unbleached ZUBER judo gi goes for $80.00 bucks.

If you're curious about this high quality judo gi, contact:

ZUBER & Co., Inc.
1556 Commonwealth Avenue
Brighton, Massachusetts 02135  (Brighton is a Boston neighborhood)
PHONE: 617-566-5130


----------



## Ceicei

What do you think of reversible judogi? I've seen them in catalogs.  White on one side and blue on the other side, and double-weaved. 

- Ceicei


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What do you think of reversible judogi? I've seen them in catalogs. White on one side and blue on the other side, and double-weaved.
> 
> - Ceicei


A good idea if you support the blue gi.  I read that they are not allowed in some judo tournaments.


----------



## Baytor

nnn


----------



## Patrick Skerry

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> At you can find a wide variety of judo gi's in white, black, blue and "natural".


I was recently told that the black judo gi was for instructors.


----------



## kilo

Im all about the Juka.  http://www.juka.com/uniform/judo.htm


----------



## bignick

i wear HSU


----------



## Shogun

> i wear HSU


Same here! Hsu Judogi are by far the best. I've worn many others, including BJJ gi, and nothing compares.


----------



## bignick

they are good quality...though i did have the problem with my first one...the sleeve ripped apart...not even on the seam...though i have the sneaking suspicion the some bleach found it's way into a laundry load once and it weakened the fabric...

also, what do you prefer single or double weave?


----------



## Patrick Skerry

kilo said:
			
		

> Im all about the Juka. http://www.juka.com/uniform/judo.htm


Hi Kilo,

This 'Dragon' brand style of gi is very very similar to the Zuber gi sold here in Boston.  I wonder if Zuber pushes Dragon brand?


----------



## Hollywood1340

I'm a Kwon guy myself. Colors Black...and Blue. Of course I can't be a real Judoka in blue, so I'll need to find me a white one. What do you prefer Patrick?


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> I'm a Kwon guy myself. Colors Black...and Blue. Of course I can't be a real Judoka in blue, so I'll need to find me a white one. What do you prefer Patrick?


I was using a Century brand single weave judo gi the other night. I didn't like it. Only because I'm use to a double weave.

The judo sensei was wearing a KWON gi, given to him by, believe it or not, Jimmy Pedro Jr. He used to work out in this particular dojo before his father opened their current place up in Methuen. (The Pedro's charge $200 a month for judo lessons) The place I was last night charges $50/month, and the other place I was last week charges $30/month. 

It seems Jimmy Pedro jr. can get kwon and mizuno judo gi's at cost. But the Zuber judo gi I prefer very much resembles the 'Dragon' brand gi in the previous post.  Spending $220-$300 dollars for a judo gi just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  But I guess you want to look nice for all those spectators buying those tickets at the Olympics and World Championships.

I'm attending a local shiai here this Saturday where all the competitors wear tattletale grey gi's.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

For your information, the official International Judo Federation judogi suppliers are:

1. Elephant Intersport

2. Hayakawa Textile Industry

3. Mitsubushi Textile

4. Noria Sports

5. Sports Rhode

6. Mizuno Corporation


----------



## Patrick Skerry

To further your knowledge banks on judo gi's brands:

BRAZIL: Dragon, Howard, Kagi, Koral

CANADA: Toraki

FINLAND: Sjfam Norris

GERMANY: Danrho, Budonord, Adidas, Maol, and Smai brands

GREAT BRITAIN: Blitz

JAPAN: Mizuno, Mitsuboshi, Ku Sakura, Tozando, and Tiger

KOREA: Pine Tree, and Activ

PAKISTAN: Asif Ali, Five-B, Kabir

SPAIN: Tagoya

TAIWAN: Olympus, Twin Power

USA: Bear, Century, Pro-Rank, Dragon, Ronin, HSU, Hayashi, Golden Tiger, Pro-force, Ki, and Zuber, Inc.


----------



## Andrew Green

I'm not picky, as long as it is BLUE I'm happy 

Although Black is kinda nice too...


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I'm not picky, as long as it is BLUE I'm happy
> 
> Although Black is kinda nice too...


None of my business what the other martial arts wear, but for your information:

http://www.tracyskenpokarate.com/Black%20gi.htm


----------



## Flatlander

Mr. Skerry, neither one of those links worked for me.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

flatlander said:
			
		

> Mr. Skerry, neither one of those links worked for me.


Hi Flatlander,

Give this a try, its working for me:

http://www.tracyskenpokarate.com/Black%20gi.htm

One opinion on the history of the black gi.

I know that the KWON company sells black judo gi's.


----------

